# Barça, preso Paulinho.



## Z A Z A' (12 Agosto 2017)

Colpo quasi incredibile del Barcellona: il club catalano, secondo il Daily Mail, si è assicurato il 29enne brasiliano Paulinho.
Il centrocampista, con un passato nel Tottenham, ha passato gli ultimi due anni al Guangzhou Evergrande a fronte di un trasferimento da 15 milioni di euro e si appresta ora, incredibilmente, a tornare in Europa.
Il prezzo? Ben* 40 milioni*.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Agosto 2017)

follia.


----------



## Snake (12 Agosto 2017)

sul forum del Barca stanno coi forconi tipo noi quando acquistammo Matri


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Agosto 2017)

Non ci credo dai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2017)

Mamma mia, ma che acquisto è? Cosa stanno passando a Barcellona? C'è qualche ragione o è semplice incompetenza?


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Agosto 2017)

Sbaglio o è stato per diverso tempo un feticcio del condor?


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2017)

Ci sarà Braida dietro sta porcata?


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2017)

Braida avrà chiesto l'aiuto del condor, non ci sono altre spiegazioni. Ma penso sia una bufala dai.
Comunque l'addio importante li ha ammazzati, adesso per prendere giocatori devono sborsare il doppio della cifra e quelli che vogliono ad ora sono dichiarati incedibili. Non capisco se sono stati presi alla sprovvista visto che altrimenti avrebbero già avuto in mano qualcuno. Strana questa situazione per un grosso club come loro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Agosto 2017)

Pensate che per me farà il suo, è il leader della Seleçao


----------



## alcyppa (12 Agosto 2017)

Ma che stanno a fa?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (12 Agosto 2017)

Non ci credo, e pensare che nel 2013 era un mio pallino ma dopo la brutta esperienza inglese e il trasferimento in Cina lo avevo perso completamente di vista. Comprare un giocatore che è fuori dal calcio che conta da circa un paio d'anno e pagarlo quasi il triplo della cifra che ha di fatto sancito il suo fallimento ad alti livelli mi pare un'operazione fuori da ogni logica.


----------



## wfiesso (12 Agosto 2017)

Ho la sensazione che il ciclo Barcellona sia concluso


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o è stato per diverso tempo un feticcio del condor?



Prima e dopo il passaggio al Tottenham è stato accostato spesso all'Inter, almeno così ricordo io.


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Agosto 2017)

Spero che ogni acquisto del Barca questa sesione di mercato possa rivelarsi un flop, onestamente non c'é cosa che mi farebbe più felice delle spagnole che vanno in crisi. Da troppi anni fanno concorrenza sleale (prestiti e leggi ad hoc)...
Speriamo sia l'inizio del declino!
Vai Braida pensaci tu!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci sarà Braida dietro sta porcata?



Ha la magia nei piedi (cit)


----------



## vanbasten (12 Agosto 2017)

galliani per caso è a barcellona?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (12 Agosto 2017)

Fosse vero sarebbe un chiaro indizio della fine del ciclo di questo barcellona...


----------



## krull (12 Agosto 2017)

Questi sono impazzito.. sono anni che fanno mercato alla membro di segugio


----------



## Snake (14 Agosto 2017)

Ufficiale, gli hanno messo una clausola rescissoria di 120 mil


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ufficiale, gli hanno messo una clausola rescissoria di 120 mil


Sia mai qualcuno voglia soffiarglielo


----------



## Pitermilanista (14 Agosto 2017)

30enne poco più che mediocre, esiliato in Cina, pagato 14 e rivenduto ora a 40. Palese caso di polpetta megagalattica, alla luce del sole, a mo' di presa in giro. Questo Bartomeu appartiene alla stessa razza del Condor. Là però i tifosi, almeno, hanno la fortuna di poter decidere di mandarlo a casa, cosa che accadrà puntualmente.


----------



## Snake (14 Agosto 2017)

Un utente del forum del Barca commentando l'acquisto: Bartomeu and Robert are our Berlusconi and Galliani


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Agosto 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> Un utente del forum del Barca commentando l'acquisto: Bartomeu and Robert are our Berlusconi and Galliani


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

Davvero inconcebile come acquisto. Chi é il procuratore?


----------



## vanbasten (14 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Colpo quasi incredibile del Barcellona: il club catalano, secondo il Daily Mail, si è assicurato il 29enne brasiliano Paulinho.
> Il centrocampista, con un passato nel Tottenham, ha passato gli ultimi due anni al Guangzhou Evergrande a fronte di un trasferimento da 15 milioni di euro e si appresta ora, incredibilmente, a tornare in Europa.
> Il prezzo? Ben* 40 milioni*.



eh ma qua ci si lamenta di kalinic


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> eh ma qua ci si lamenta di kalinic





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sia mai qualcuno voglia soffiarglielo



14 agosto 2018: Ufficiale, il Psg ha pagato la clausola di paulinho


----------



## PheelMD (14 Agosto 2017)

- prestazioni mediocri al Tottenham 
- da 3 anni in Cina

= 40 milioni


----------

